# ABS Question on 99 Altima SE



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

I've had my Altima SE for about a year now and have been putting off the problem I think I may have with my ABS. When I search the VIN number online and ask the insurance company about my car having ABS, they tell me it does. The only thing is the ABS light doesn't work on my car and when I jam on the brakes, ABS doesn't activate. So basically, I have a car that says it has ABS but it isn't working at all. I have no idea how to fix this or what the problem could be. I have looked on other forums and I have read that problems with ABS can cost up to $900! If it costs that much I will just drive the car like I have been for the past year with no problems. Any help would be greatly appreciated and I hope that it is only a sensor. Another quick question: Should I bring my car to an authorized Nissan dealer to have it fixed or should I go to my regular mechanic? Thanks again, David.


----------



## altimamike (Apr 5, 2005)

Did the wheels actually lock when you jammed on the brakes ??? Sometimes I've found (especially in the summer, in winters here it's never a problem) that it's more difficult to engage the anti-locks than one would think.

I'm guessing they probably did, it's kind of a stupid question on my behalf, but you didn't mention that they did so I thought I'd just clarify.


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

altimamike said:


> Did the wheels actually lock when you jammed on the brakes ??? Sometimes I've found (especially in the summer, in winters here it's never a problem) that it's more difficult to engage the anti-locks than one would think.
> 
> I'm guessing they probably did, it's kind of a stupid question on my behalf, but you didn't mention that they did so I thought I'd just clarify.


When I jam on the brakes the wheels come to a screeching hault with no vibration through the pedal and there is also veering to one specific side whether it be the left or right. I know what ABS is suppossed to feel like because my previous car had it and my parents' car has it. I also know that ABS prevents the car from veering from side to side while jamming on the brakes.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i have an 00 altima, they told me i didnt have them. i have no idea tho.


----------

